# Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches



## Kaktus (26. Mai 2010)

*Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

BP will heute (26.05) im laufe des Nachmittags versuchen das Bohrloch im Golf von Mexiko mit Schlammkanonen zu stopfen. Interessanterweise bietet BP dazu im INternet einen LIvestream der jetzt schon zu sehen ist. Dabei wird das defekte Ventil gezeigt, auch schwenkt die Kamera hin und wieder zur Seite um die Umgebung und die Gerätschaften zu filmen.

Links zu den ROVs: 

*Live feeds from Ocean Intervention III *


ROV 1

ROV 2 


*Live feeds from Viking Poseidon *


ROV 1 

ROV 2 


*Live feeds from Boa Deep C *


ROV 1 

ROV 2 


*Live feeds from Skandi *


ROV 1

ROV 2 


*Live feeds from Enterprise *


ROV 1

ROV 2 


*Live feeds from Q4000 *


ROV 1

ROV 2 



Ein paar mehr Infos zum Vorhaben finden sich auf der Seite vom Spiegel.

Persönlich finde ich es, als Laie, schon fast amüsant das dieses kleine Rohr solche Probleme macht.


----------



## kress (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Irgendwie muss man ja das verlorene Geld wieder reinholen, jetz eben mit Live-Streams.


----------



## HappyMutant (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Das Problem ist halt der Druck dahinter, den man ja auch bei der Konstruktion unterschätze und auch durch fehlerhafte Angabe von BP überhaupt erst unzureichend war. 

Aber schon gruslig, dass man sich den Weltuntergang wohl auch Live im Netz anschauen wird werden können.


----------



## Kaktus (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

@kress
Was für ein Käse, damit verdient man kein Geld. 

@HappyMutant
Der Witz ist, eigentlich sollte das Loch schon zu sein. Ich bin ein bisschen spät auf den Stream gestoßen, auf 3DCenter verfolgen schon die Leute länger das Ganze und scheinbar hatten die es heute schon mal dicht gehabt.


----------



## TwilightAngel (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Die Frage ist ja, ob die das heute tatsächlich machen. Die behalten sich ja vor, das ganze abzublasen. Ich fürchte, dass sie entweder das tun oder das es nicht funktioniert. Es ist ein Unterschied, ob man die Methode an Land probiert oder über 1000m tief im Meer.


----------



## goofy84 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

am liebsten würde ich die Idoten von BP in ihrem eigenen Dreck ertränken !!!


----------



## Kaktus (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Wie gesagt, scheinbar soll das eigentlich schon geschehen sein. Zumindest was ich so grade aufschnappe, nur ist das Loch "wieder" offen. Falls dazu jemand was genaueres weis, nur her damit. 

Übrigens, ein interessantes Interview zum Verhalten von BP, gibts hier.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Irgendwie fehlt mir nen Maßstab. Welchen Durchmesser hat das Rohr?


----------



## padme (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

hi, 
den liverstream vom bohrloch gibts schon länger. die kamera wurde dort schon vor tagen installiert.
erst seit heute um 6.uhr ortszeit wird versucht, das loch zu stopfen, ob das wirklich klappt wird sich im laufe des tages zeigen, wenn nicht gar erst morgen...


----------



## padme (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

naja wenn ihr mich fragt, wenn man sieht wie das öl da unten rausgeschossen kommt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die ventile den druck da aushalten.
aber ich lass mich zum wohl der natur eines besseren belehren
..und mich würde auch mal interessieren, wenn die das tatsächlich schaffen, darf bp dann wieder eine plattform dahinsetzen?
schönene gruss


----------



## Kaktus (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

BP macht derzeit was sie wollen. Die Drohungen der US Regierung werden schlichtweg ignoriert, Forderungen sogar mit einem klaren "Nein" beantwortet. Angebotene Hilfe von Wissenschaftlern außerhalb BPs werden abgelehnt, andere Lösungsvorschläge ignoriert oder nur milde belächelt. Die Fischer und Menschen die an den betroffenen Küstenregionen wohnen und leben werden aufgefordert Verträge zu unterschreiben das sie BP nicht verklagen können u.s.w.! 

Kurz, BP macht derzeit was sie wollen. Die größte Frechheit ist die Aussage eines BP Chefs der Sinngemäß übersetzt meinte "Gemessen an der Größe der Weltmeere, ist das ausfließende Öl verschwindend gering und unbedeutend."

Oder direkt gesagt, es ist BP scheiß egal was da passiert und was alle sagen. Da unten liegt das bisher größte gefundene Ölvorkommen, die werden nach der Regelung der Katastrophe, oder sicher noch während dessen, sehr schnell neu anfangen zu bohren.


----------



## bishop (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

hihi sehr kuhl, dass es den Livestream gibt, obwohl ich gelesen habe, dass BP den nicht wirklich freiwillig veröffentlicht sondern als Zusage an die US Regierung.

ich lasse es jedenfalls mal nebenher laufen, mal schauen ob man was spannendes sieht bzw ob der feed "Auf grund von technischen Störungen" unterbrochen wird wenn was schiefgeht


----------



## Low (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Wenn ihr 3 Stunden am Stück dahin schaut seht ihr irgendwann eine Meerjungfrau.


----------



## Kaktus (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Also bei mir läuft es seid heute Mittag auf dem zweiten Monitor durchgehend. Ich hab zwar noch keine Meerjungfrau gesehen, aber erstaunlicherweise öfters mal Fische. Wenn man bedenkt das hier quasi Gift ausgestoßen wird, erstaunlich.

Was mich ja mal interessieren würde. Was wäre wenn durch ein Seebeben ein Spalt zu dieser Quelle geöffnet werden sollte? Wie wäre dann die Katastrophe? Hier haben wir grade mal ein kleines Loch da hin gebohrt.


----------



## padme (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

hi,
ja das würde wahrscheinlich eine grosse katastrophe auslösen.
aber zum glück ist diese region nicht so erdbebenanfällig, erst weiter südlich trifft die nordamerikanische platte auf die karibische, was die beiden platten anrichten, war ja auf haiti so schlimm zu sehen.
ich kann mich nicht erinnern, gabs schon mal so einen fall, wo durch ein erdbeben öl ausgetreten ist?
ich hoffe ja immernoch, dass das loch bald gestopft wird...
schönen gruss


----------



## Kaktus (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Also mir wäre nichts bekannt, was ja aber nicht heißt das es unmöglich wäre. Da sich die Natur aber auch immer selbst regulieren kann, frag ich mich ob das alles wirklich so schlimm ist wie wir es selbst immer darstellen. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das solche katastrophen in der vergangenen Erdgeschichte durchaus vor kamen. Und die begrenzte Vergangenheit unser eigenen Zeitgeschichte zeigt ja auch immer das einer Katastrophe eine, wenn auch begrenzte, Umstellung der Natur mit sich gebracht hatte die nach einer gewissen Zeit eben nur anders war.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*



goofy84 schrieb:


> am liebsten würde ich die Idoten von BP in ihrem eigenen Dreck ertränken !!!



Ihrem eigenen?
Ich vermute mal, vor 5-6 Wochen warst du noch glücklicher Abnehmer (zumindest indirekt) des Drecks, den diverse Ölmultis zu "ökonomischen" Bedingungen fördern...
Die *******, die derzeit im Golf von Mexico läuft, kann sich jeder einzelne Freund des Erdölzeitalters unter die Nase reiben.




Kaktus schrieb:


> Kurz, BP macht derzeit was sie wollen. Die größte Frechheit ist die Aussage eines BP Chefs der Sinngemäß übersetzt meinte "Gemessen an der Größe der Weltmeere, ist das ausfließende Öl verschwindend gering und unbedeutend."



Und das erschreckende: Verglichen mit dem, was ständig verklappt, entsorgt, versenkt oder reingespült wird, was aus defekten Pipelines, bei (geglückten) Förderungen danebengeht oder bei wiederkehrenden Unfällen freigesetzt wird (sei es in großem Maßstab bei Tankernunglücken, in mittleren bei anderen Schiffen oder einfach nur das aufaddierte aus diversen Unfällen an Land, das meist ebenfalls in die Flüsse gespült wird), hat er ggf. sogar recht.





Kaktus schrieb:


> aber erstaunlicherweise öfters mal Fische. Wenn man bedenkt das hier quasi Gift ausgestoßen wird, erstaunlich.



Zum einen töten die enthaltenen Stoffe nur langsam, zum anderen müssen sie auch erstmal aus dem Öl herausgelöst werden. Vermutlich ist das Wasser rund ums Bohrloch sauberer, als das in Oberflächennähe darüber.



> Was mich ja mal interessieren würde. Was wäre wenn durch ein Seebeben ein Spalt zu dieser Quelle geöffnet werden sollte? Wie wäre dann die Katastrophe? Hier haben wir grade mal ein kleines Loch da hin gebohrt.



Ein kleines, aber sehr, sehr langes Loch. So tiefe Spalten reißt kein Seebeben quer durch alle Sedimente. (ansonsten würde sich da ja auch kein Öl bilden/sammeln, wenn die überliegenden Schichten nicht für Jahrmillionen dicht bleiben würden)




Kaktus schrieb:


> Da sich die Natur aber auch immer selbst regulieren kann, frag ich mich ob das alles wirklich so schlimm ist wie wir es selbst immer darstellen.



Das sich die Natur selber regelt, ist kein Naturgesetzt - sondern ein statistischer Sonderfall: Nur weil bislang alles durch Zufall wieder ins reine geraten ist, können wir diese Frage stellen. Nach aktuellem Stand der Theorien hat sich z.B. auch der Mars eine ganze Zeit lang "selbst reguliert" bzw.: Irgendwann war er mangels entsprechender Regelung eine Wüste.

Unabhängig davon kann sich Natur regenerieren und auch solche Unglücke überwinden. Ggf. Braucht sie aber ein paar Jahrhunderte bis Jahrtausende unter optimalen Bedingungen. Wenn sie aus wortwörtlich allen Richtungen vom Menschen belastet und vernichtet wird und Ölkatastrophen alle paar Jahre bis Jahrzehnte stattfinden, wirds schwierig.


----------



## bishop (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

huch auf einmal ist das Bild weg? :>

es sieht aber schon deutlich anders aus wie gestern abend noch, sieht sogar wie eine komplett andere Stelle aus, weiss wer was zwischenzeitlich passiert ist?


----------



## TwilightAngel (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Nope, selbst auf den Ami-Seiten habe ich da heute früh nichts zu gefunden. Erst haben die die Maschine gezeigt, dann diese Stelle. Angeblich, so BP, ist das "jetzt bestimmt mehr Schlamm als Öl" was da rauskommt. Man liege im Plan und so.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Hallo,

bei Betrachtung des Live Streams kommt es mir so vor, als würde der oben hineingepumpte Schlamm unten einfach ganz flott hindurchsickern. Hei jei jei, das kann heiter werden...


----------



## bishop (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

jetzt ist die Szene nochmal anders, die Sicht is aber auch furchtbar.
Was der Tauchroboter da wohl macht?


----------



## Menthe (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Mhm da kommt was raus gesprudelt, sieht mir aber nicht nach Erdöl aus, eher wie Schlamm.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Als hätte ein Taucher jetzt die Kameraführung übernommen. Die Auflösung ist aber mittlerweile sehr viel besser geworden. Vorhin konnte man nicht mal die Beschriftung am Rande erkennen.


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Ein Taucher in 1500m Tiefe?


----------



## Xion4 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Aktuell würd ich sagen: Satz mit X....kommt irgendwie ne ganze Menge raus...mit ner ganzen Menge Druck...


----------



## Menthe (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

War wohl zu viel Druck jetzt kommt da der ganze Schlamm wieder raus^^


----------



## Poulton (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Was mich ja mal interessieren würde. Was wäre wenn durch ein Seebeben ein Spalt zu dieser Quelle geöffnet werden sollte? Wie wäre dann die Katastrophe? Hier haben wir grade mal ein kleines Loch da hin gebohrt.


Es gibt sogenannte "natürliche Lecks" aus denen Öl auch ohne menschliches Zutun auströmt.


> Although only a few new seeps have been identified  and estimates of known crude-oil deposits throughout the world have not  changed greatly from about 300,000 million tonnes, new technologies,  particularly remote sensing techniques, have provided better means of  natural seep detection and assessment. Studies in parts of the Gulf of  Mexico (MacDonald et al., 1993; MacDonald, 1998; Mitchell et al., 1999),  using these new technologies, have resulted in an estimated seepage  rate for the entire Gulf of Mexico of 140,000 tonnes per year (range of  80,000 to 200,000 tonnes per year). For offshore southern California, a  new estimate of rate of oil seepage is 20,000 tonnes per year (range of  2,000 to 35,000 tonnes per year), based on considerations of work by  Fischer (1978), Clester et al. (1996), and Hornafius et al. (1999). The  rate of oil seepage for offshore Alaska is also estimated, based mainly  on a report by Becker and Manen (1988), to be about 400 tonnes per year  (range of 200 to 800 tonnes per year). The North American best estimate  is 160,000 tonnes per year, with a minimum of 80,000 tonnes per year (50  percent of best estimate), and a maximum of 240,000 tonnes per year  (best estimate + 50 percent1).
> The new North American estimate of 160,000 tonnes  per year is only 40,000 tonnes less than the 1985 global estimate of  200,000 tonnes per year, suggesting that the 1985 value was grossly  underestimated. To accommodate the new information now available, the  “best estimate” of the global crude oil seepage rate has been revised to  600,000 tonnes per year, reviving an estimate made originally in 1975.  The estimated range of 200,000 tonnes per year to 2,000,000 tonnes per  year was developed based on the approach applied in NRC (1985). These  limits are set by the amount of crude oil seepage estimated for North  American waters and the amount of crude oil ultimately available for  natural seepage during geologic time.
> Oil in the Sea III: Inputs, Fates, and Effects


Es empfiehlt sich hier aber auch ein Blick auf die Tabelle auf der vorherigen Seite.

Wobei das allgemein schon länger bekannt ist. Denn die Byzantiner haben auch keine Bohrtürme gehabt, um an das Öl zu kommen, welches sie für das "griechische Feuer" benötigten.


> Es sind daher verschiedene Varianten überliefert, die jedoch alle Erdöl  oder Asphalt  als Grundlage hatten. Diese Stoffe traten im byzantinischen Reich in  der Nähe des Schwarzen Meeres an die Erdoberfläche.
> Griechisches Feuer ? Wikipedia


----------



## Skysnake (30. Mai 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Also mir wäre nichts bekannt, was ja aber nicht heißt das es unmöglich wäre. Da sich die Natur aber auch immer selbst regulieren kann, frag ich mich ob das alles wirklich so schlimm ist wie wir es selbst immer darstellen. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das solche katastrophen in der vergangenen Erdgeschichte durchaus vor kamen. Und die begrenzte Vergangenheit unser eigenen Zeitgeschichte zeigt ja auch immer das einer Katastrophe eine, wenn auch begrenzte, Umstellung der Natur mit sich gebracht hatte die nach einer gewissen Zeit eben nur anders war.



Das hier ist sogar nen Witz, wenn mans mit gewissen Vulkanausbrüchen etc. vergleicht.

Die Welt verkraftet das durchaus auch, nur hat der Mensch halt nen Problem damit, wenn es plötzlich keine Grabben mehr gibt, oder paar  hundert tausend Menschen ihre Lebensgrundlage/Heimat verlieren. 

Die Natur interessierts net wirklich ob da nu ne Art mehr oder weniger existiert. Die war dann halt nicht überlebensfähig und wird im Zweifel durch ne andere ersetzt. 

Der Mensch ist halt nur leider nicht so flexibel, was man auch verstehen kann. Ich hätte auch nen Problem damit, wenn in Deutschland z.B. nen Meteor einschlagen würde, oder nen Vulkan ausbricht. Für die Erde an sich ist das nicht schlimm, kommt halt in nen paar Jahrzehnten/Jahrhunderten ne neubesiedlung und gut ist.

Und weg ist das Bild. Hab gesehen, das se den Tauchroboter ausm Wasser geholt haben. Bin mal gespannt, wenn er wieder zu Wasser gelassen wird.

PS: seh grad, haben wohl auf nen anderen Roboter umgestellt, man muss die Seite neu laden.


----------



## Kaktus (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Naja, der Versuch ist ja in die Hose gegangen. Das Öl sprudelt munter weiter. Fehlschlag Nummer Eins. Und jetzt geben sogar die Manager offen zu das sie am verzweifeln sind. Bin mal gespannt wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Xyrian (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Weiß jemand was die grade machen?


----------



## Kaktus (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Direkt am Bohrloch, gar nichts. Derzeit tut man sich beraten was fü Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung stehen. Derzeit versucht man mit der US Regierung eine Erlaubnis für eine weitere Glocke zu bekommen. Da wird dann eine Art Glocke über das Loch gestellt und das austretende Öl wird hoch auf Schiffe gepumpt. Dazu müsste man aber das liegende Roh an der Knickstelle abschneiden, so das das Öl direkt nach oben raus gelassen wird.


----------



## Skysnake (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Mal ganz im ernst, warum versenken die nicht drüber einfach nen 5-10 m Durchmesser fassende Röhre mit ner Öffnung nach oben wie bei ner Bohrleitung die halt einfach 100-500 Tonnen wiegt? 

Soooo schwer ist das jetzt auch nicht aus Stahl und oder Beton herzustellen und zu versenken.  Das Ding würd sich in den Boden eingraben und würde durch den Druck des ausströmenden Öl´s auch nicht angehoben werden.


----------



## Kaktus (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Das wird schon seine Gründe haben. Wenn das so einfach wäre, hätte man das sicherlich schon in Betracht gezogen.


----------



## Skysnake (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Sicher? Die einfachsten Lösungen sind teils die, auf die man nicht kommt.


----------



## Kaktus (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Ziemlich sicher. Ich glaube das Problem ist da irgendwo auch das bei einem Verschluss der oben drauf sitzt, die Gefahr besteht das das Rohr unter der Erde platzt und das Öl dann einen anderen Weg nach oben sucht. Deshalb wollten die ja auch das Rohr innen verstopfen mit einer Masse an Schlamm und andren Kram.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Naja, der Versuch ist ja in die Hose gegangen. Das Öl sprudelt munter weiter. Fehlschlag Nummer Eins.



"#1" ?




Skysnake schrieb:


> Mal ganz im ernst, warum versenken die nicht drüber einfach nen 5-10 m Durchmesser fassende Röhre mit ner Öffnung nach oben wie bei ner Bohrleitung die halt einfach 100-500 Tonnen wiegt?
> 
> Soooo schwer ist das jetzt auch nicht aus Stahl und oder Beton herzustellen und zu versenken.  Das Ding würd sich in den Boden eingraben und würde durch den Druck des ausströmenden Öl´s auch nicht angehoben werden.



"Öffnung nach oben" haben sie ja schon mit ihrer ersten Absaugglocke versucht. Leider verstopft die ganze Angelegenheit sehr schnell.
Was ich mich frage:

Wieso keine Glocke, die die ganze Struktur komplett verschließt und die so stark beschwert&verstärkt wird, dass sie auch den vollen Druck innenhählt?
Bauform wäre z.B. ein großes, hutförmiges Objekt das außen nochmal eine hohe Außenwand hat (kann doch auch praktischerweise hinschwimmen). Wird über dem Loch positioniert und schwimmt erstmal auf dem eingefangenen Öl, nachströmendes quillt halt um die Seiten (aber auch nicht mehr, als jetzt).
Dann pumpt man einfach von oben Beton drauf. Und mehr Beton. Und noch mehr.
Irgendwann ist das ganze so schwer, dass es auch gegen Öl-Auftrieb und -Druck auf den Meeresboden sinkt und da es letztlich aus einem meterdicken Betonmantel besteht, hält es auch den Druck über lange Zeit stand (zumindest lang genug, bis die "Entlastungsbohrungen" -d.h. die neue Förderung mit gleichen Mitteln -> neuer Profit- fertig sind.

Anderer Ansatz: Rohr bis zur Oberfläche. Die ganze Struktur scheint nur einige Meter breit zu sein und die Ölindustrie kann sehr große Strukturen bei der derzeit eher ruhigen See handhaben. Wenn man einfach eine dicke Pipeline senkrecht drüberstülpt, könnte man das Öl an der Meeresoberfläche konzentriert abpumpen, wo garantiert kein Eis mehr die Pumpen blockiert.


(vielleicht hat ja jemand Einwände dazu gehört?)




Kaktus schrieb:


> Ziemlich sicher. Ich glaube das Problem ist da irgendwo auch das bei einem Verschluss der oben drauf sitzt, die Gefahr besteht das das Rohr unter der Erde platzt und das Öl dann einen anderen Weg nach oben sucht.



Der Druck ist jetzt der gleiche, den das Rohr vor dem Brand halten musste, sollte und gehalten hat. Gefährlich waren Maßnahmen, die zusätzlichen (Gegen-)Druck aufbauen, z.B. das derzeitige reinpumpen. (auch wenn ich ehrlich gesagt den Verdacht hege, dass das nur wegen der Unmöglichkeit einer Wiederinbetriebname solange rausgezögert haben)


----------



## Kaktus (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Ich will hier nicht Spekulieren. NUr denke ich, das wenn es so einfach mit einem Verschluss wäre, sich schon andere Wissenschaftler gemeldet hätten. Nur bisher habe ich dahingehend nichts gelesen. Daher gehe ich davon au das es alles andere als einfach ist hier einfach einen Verschluss drauf zu setzen.


----------



## Skysnake (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Druck ist jetzt der gleiche, den das Rohr vor dem Brand halten musste, sollte und gehalten hat. Gefährlich waren Maßnahmen, die zusätzlichen (Gegen-)Druck aufbauen, z.B. das derzeitige reinpumpen. (auch wenn ich ehrlich gesagt den Verdacht hege, dass das nur wegen der Unmöglichkeit einer Wiederinbetriebname solange rausgezögert haben)



Seh ich genauso  die Bohrung wäre hin für immer, wenn das geklappt hätte.

Das was du meintest mit dem drüberstülpen hatte ich ja auch defakto so gemeint, nur das mein Vorschlag halt nochmal nen paar Ecken größer sein sollte, wodurch sich das Ding dann 2-x Meter in den Boden eingräbt und somit die komplette Öffnung verschliest und man einfach nach oben den Dreck ableiten kann. Falls es verstopft kann man zur Sicherheit ja vorher noch Verankerungen dran befestigen und an die nen paar tausend Tonnen an Gewichte dran. Dann schwimmt das Ding garantiert nicht auf.


----------



## Skysnake (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Alter schalter seh ich da richtigm, das die mit ner Kreissäge da rum machen


----------



## Acid (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

ich finds einfach eine frechheit das sowas nicht bestraft wird.... 

bei allem wird ach so toll auf die umwelt geachtet seien es abgaswerte, mülltrennung etc... und solch enorme katastrophen bleiben unbestraft?


----------



## TwilightAngel (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*



Acid schrieb:


> ich finds einfach eine frechheit das sowas nicht bestraft wird....
> 
> bei allem wird ach so toll auf die umwelt geachtet seien es abgaswerte, mülltrennung etc... und solch enorme katastrophen bleiben unbestraft?


Bestraft werden sie so gesehen schon, BP darf sich schon jetzt von seinen Gewinnen verabschieden. Das Problem ist einfach, dass sich nichts ändern wird. Die Ölkonzerne werden sich weiterhin einen Dreck um Sicherheit scheren. Hauptsache Geld sparen.


----------



## Acid (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

ja das ist ja aber nirgends anders... hauptsache geld geld geld... aber das die regierung da nicht mal irgendwann einschreitet......

ja was heist von ihren gewinnen verabschieden... bp ist milliarden konzern..... natürlich ist das ein dicker bazen verlust... aber der wird sicherlich schnell wieder ausgeglichen werden.... und wenns letztendlich uns trifft in form von höheren ölpreisen...


----------



## Tom3004 (31. Mai 2010)

Acid schrieb:


> aber das die regierung da nicht mal irgendwann einschreitet......


Also kurz & knapp würde ich mal in die Diskussion werfen, dass die Regierung nicht soviel Macht besitzt, wie große Firmen, wie BP oder auf die Finanzwelt bezogen, Banken.
Was meint ihr ? 
MfG, Tom

Sagt mal, dass sieht aus, als wäre da eine Krake  ?
Was sieht man hier eig. alles ?


----------



## Acid (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

mhh denke bzw. hoffe ich schon, das sie noch mehr macht haben als dominierende konzerne


----------



## padme (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*



Acid schrieb:


> ja das ist ja aber nirgends anders... hauptsache geld geld geld... aber das die regierung da nicht mal irgendwann einschreitet......
> 
> ja was heist von ihren gewinnen verabschieden... bp ist milliarden konzern..... natürlich ist das ein dicker bazen verlust... aber der wird sicherlich schnell wieder ausgeglichen werden.... und wenns letztendlich uns trifft in form von höheren ölpreisen...



mal nebenbei ganz blöde gefragt, liegt die unfallstelle nicht in internationalen gewässern, wie war das gleich?
gibts da nicht ne 3 meilen zone oder so?
ich frag nur weil, welche regierung soll denn jmden bestrafen der in internationalen gewässern unterwegs ist?


----------



## Acid (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

ich denke letztendlich ist die us regierung dafür verantwortlich.... ich meine sie haben ja die bohrung überhaupt erst genehmigt.

Und um sicherheitsvorkehrungen anscheinend auch nicht ausreichend informiert.....


----------



## Rotax (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Is der Link noch aktuell? 

Bei mir kommt da nur Waiting for Video.


----------



## Acid (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

also bei mir funktioniert er noch


----------



## Skysnake (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Alter schalter, die haben das Ding echt aufgesägt 

Die ham doch voll eine an der Klatsche. Das Beste war auch, das se zwischendrin mal die Kreissäge haben fallen lassen  

Bis August solls jetzt eventuell so weiter gehen, und bis sie den neuen Versuch mit ner Glocke machen ca 20% mehr Öl jetzt rauskommen, mindestens für nen paar Tage. Ham die eigentlich noch alles?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Ich will hier nicht Spekulieren. NUr denke ich, das wenn es so einfach mit einem Verschluss wäre, sich schon andere Wissenschaftler gemeldet hätten. Nur bisher habe ich dahingehend nichts gelesen. Daher gehe ich davon au das es alles andere als einfach ist hier einfach einen Verschluss drauf zu setzen.



Andere Wissenschaftler aus aller Welt haben ihre Hilfe angeboten.
BP hat sie abgewiesen.

De facto muss man aber auch sagen: Mit Wissenschaft hat das nichts zu tun. Es dürfte keine Ingenieure geben, die an der Frage forschen "Wie verschließe ich defekte Bohrlöcher in großer Tiefe?"

Es geht eher darum, was für technische Ressourcen man zur Verfügung hat und wie man schnellstmöglich etwas damit bewirkt.




Skysnake schrieb:


> Das was du meintest mit dem drüberstülpen hatte ich ja auch defakto so gemeint, nur das mein Vorschlag halt nochmal nen paar Ecken größer sein sollte, wodurch sich das Ding dann 2-x Meter in den Boden eingräbt und somit die komplette Öffnung verschliest und man einfach nach oben den Dreck ableiten kann. Falls es verstopft kann man zur Sicherheit ja vorher noch Verankerungen dran befestigen und an die nen paar tausend Tonnen an Gewichte dran. Dann schwimmt das Ding garantiert nicht auf.



Bei den paar tausend Tonnen Gewicht geht mein Vorschlag dann ins Detail, denn einfach-mal-dranhängen ist da nicht 





Acid schrieb:


> ich finds einfach eine frechheit das sowas nicht bestraft wird....
> 
> bei allem wird ach so toll auf die umwelt geachtet seien es abgaswerte, mülltrennung etc... und solch enorme katastrophen bleiben unbestraft?



Das wird genauso bestraft, wie Verstöße gegen Abgasvorschriften, Müllentsorgung,...:
Mit absolut lächerlichen Strafen, die oftmals kaum über die Kosten der Sofortmaßnahmen hinausgehen, geschweige denn die verursachten finanziellen Schäden abdecken, den vorrangegangenen Einsparungen/zusätzlichen Gewinnen nahe kommen oder gar die ökologischen Folgen angemessen beziffern.

Es hat seine Gründe, dass Müllverklappung noch vor relativ kurzer Zeit komplett legal war und das heute Atommüll deutscher Unternehmen auf bekannt unsichere russische Halden wandern darf. Verschmutzung verbieten findet keine Mehrheit. Nicht bei kleinen Leuten, die weiterhin ihre Kippen in die Landschaft und ihre Verpackungen ins Gebüsch (oder ihr G48 ins Klo) schmeißen wollen und erst recht nicht bei Großkonzernen, die davon leben, dass Naturzerstörung in unserer Gesellschaft noch immer eine der größten Gewinnquellen ist.




Tom3004 schrieb:


> Also kurz & knapp würde ich mal in die Diskussion werfen, dass die Regierung nicht soviel Macht besitzt, wie große Firmen, wie BP oder auf die Finanzwelt bezogen, Banken.
> Was meint ihr ?



Ist so. Wir leben im Kapitalismus, Geld ist Macht.
BP hat einen Jahresumsatz von ~367 Milliarden Dollar. Z.B. der russische Staat kommt auf 280 Milliarden an Ausgaben. Indien gerade mal auf 205 Milliarden und die Schweiz schafft kaum die Hälfte von BP (wohlgemerkt: Das sind Angaben für den gesamten Staat, nicht nur für das Gegenstück des jeweiligen Bundeshaushaltes. Deutschland kommt z.B. auf 1,5 Billionen wärend der Bundeshaushalt als solcher nur 300 Milliarden € umfasst). Wiki verzeichnet rund 210 Staaten, die weniger Geld umsetzen, als BP. 
Und BP ist nichtmal der größte Konzern. Shell, Exxon und Wal-Mart machen noch mehr Umsatz, Chevron und Total nicht sooo viel weniger. Nimmt alle 5 Ölriesen zusammen, liegen sie noch vor den Einnahmen des japanischen Staates, seines Zeichen No2 der Weltrangliste. Grob überschlagen dürften sie soviel Geld kontrollieren, wie die 190 ärmeren Regierungen der Welt zusammen. (wohlgemerkt: von ~240, die auf der Liste stehen. Also fast 80%)




> Sagt mal, dass sieht aus, als wäre da eine Krake  ?
> Was sieht man hier eig. alles ?



Alles, was noch lebt.




padme schrieb:


> mal nebenbei ganz blöde gefragt, liegt die unfallstelle nicht in internationalen gewässern, wie war das gleich?
> gibts da nicht ne 3 meilen zone oder so?
> ich frag nur weil, welche regierung soll denn jmden bestrafen der in internationalen gewässern unterwegs ist?



Hoheitsgewässer haben afaik mitlerweile eine 12 Meilenzone. Darüber hinaus erstreckt sich aber eine exklusive Wirtschaftszone von 200 bis 300 Meilen, in denen der jeweilige Staat vorgibt, wer sie wie nutzt.
Die Schäden außerhalb der Küstengewässer dürften aber sowieso nicht berücksichtigt werden (s.o. - wen interessiert schon Natur?)


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*



> Ist so. Wir leben im Kapitalismus, Geld ist Macht.
> BP hat einen Jahresumsatz von ~367 Milliarden Dollar. Z.B. der russische Staat kommt auf 280 Milliarden an Ausgaben. Indien gerade mal auf 205 Milliarden und die Schweiz schafft kaum die Hälfte von BP (wohlgemerkt: Das sind Angaben für den gesamten Staat, nicht nur für das Gegenstück des jeweiligen Bundeshaushaltes. Deutschland kommt z.B. auf 1,5 Billionen wärend der Bundeshaushalt als solcher nur 300 Milliarden € umfasst). Wiki verzeichnet rund 210 Staaten, die weniger Geld umsetzen, als BP.
> Und BP ist nichtmal der größte Konzern. Shell, Exxon und Wal-Mart machen noch mehr Umsatz, Chevron und Total nicht sooo viel weniger. Nimmt alle 5 Ölriesen zusammen, liegen sie noch vor den Einnahmen des japanischen Staates, seines Zeichen No2 der Weltrangliste. Grob überschlagen dürften sie soviel Geld kontrollieren, wie die 190 ärmeren Regierungen der Welt zusammen. (wohlgemerkt: von ~240, die auf der Liste stehen. Also fast 80%)



häää .. die frage wa, ob firmen mehr macht haben als regierungen

klare antwort nein, haben sie nicht. die banken bauen ******** und werden mit restriktionen belegt, gesetze werden verabschiedet. bp baut ******** und die ölmultis werden mit restriktionen belegt, gesetze werden verabschiedet etc.
in manchen ländern werden konzerne gar zerschlagen ( viva venuzeala ^^ )
ausnahmen sind vllt entwicklungsländern mit hohen korruptionsraten

verstehe nicht deine argumentation ? was haben staatsausgaben mit umsatzerlösen einer firma zutun ? 

umsatz = was bp für den verkauf seiner waren und dienstleistungen bekommt

ergo muss du das bne von einzelnen staaten zum vergleich ziehen

bne = was die bürger eines staates für die produktion ihrer waren und dienstleistungen bekommen

vom bne müßte man noch den umsatz von bp im jeweiligen land abziehen, da dies ja mit drin steckt. dann funzt aber deine rechnung nicht mehr

bne von deutschland 2004 sind 2,2 billionen. bp deutschland umsatz weiß ich nicht, aber selbst mit dem umsatz bp weltweit steht deutschland eindeutig als "sieger" fest.

2,2 billionen - 240 milliarden = 1,9 billionen für good old germany jihaaaa.

( übrigens laut wiki haben wir 1,1 billionen staatsausgaben in 2009 gehabt .. also selbst das klappt nicht )

@topic
FRECHHEIT .. aber wozu auf bp eindreschen .. letzendlich konsumieren wir doch und nicht bp oda ?


----------



## padme (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hoheitsgewässer haben afaik mitlerweile eine 12 Meilenzone. Darüber hinaus erstreckt sich aber eine exklusive Wirtschaftszone von 200 bis 300 Meilen, in denen der jeweilige Staat vorgibt, wer sie wie nutzt.
> Die Schäden außerhalb der Küstengewässer dürften aber sowieso nicht berücksichtigt werden (s.o. - wen interessiert schon Natur?)



gut zu wissen, das wusste ich nicht.

ist das eigentlich richtig, dass die bohrung inmitten eines meteoriten kraters liegt?
ich meine, dass in diesem gebiet ein grosser meteorit vor 65 millionen jahren abgestürzt sein soll. 
nur mal so nebenbei aus reiner neugier.


----------



## negert (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

das ist echt interessant danke fürs Link posten
Aber was machen die denn jetz? Die schneiden da doch irgendwas auf


----------



## passwd (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

"Die" bereiten die Entfernung der defekten Steigleitung vor (aus der derzeit noch der Hauptstrom fliesst). Das Hauptrohr wird dann oberhalb des BOPs durchgesägt, und an einer weiteren Stelle mit einer gigantischen Zange gekappt. Das deshalb, damit der BOP nicht noch zusätzlich bschädigt wird.

Ich stehe dem Plan allerdings skeptisch gegenüber. Warum ist man so optimistisch, dass nun der dritte Auffangversuch klappen soll? Weiss das jemand?

Gruß,
passwd


----------



## Terence Skill (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

lol, jetz ham se wohl die säge fallen lassen...


----------



## negert (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

oh nein ich habs verpasst
echt jetzt

EDIT: ne die ist doch noch dran xD


----------



## Terence Skill (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

hab ich auch grad gesehen. aber planmässig sahs nich aus 
Ich glaub die haben sie jetz nur aufgehoben...
da scheints definitiv probleme zu geben...


----------



## passwd (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> ...
> da scheints definitiv probleme zu geben...



Na, das wär ja mal ganz was Neues. Das Einzige, was da bisher keine Probleme gegeben hat, war die Durchführung des top kill, denn da lief ja angeblich alles nach Plan, nur passte leider das Ergebnis nicht


----------



## Terence Skill (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

doch die säge is runtergefallen... jetz versuchen se grade die wieder richtig "in die hand zu nehmen" vorher warn se grad schön ab sägen als das ding abgeschmiert ist. der arm hat sie dann am kabel wieder hochgeholt... lol is ja fast wie computerspielen was die da machen *g

EDIT jetz sägen se wieder


----------



## passwd (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

.. ich würd eher meinen, wie das Spielen mit ferngesteuertem Zeugs  So ist es ja auch. Unglaublich, dass die Dinge von der Oberfläche aus gesteuert werden, also aus einer Entfernung von nahezu 1,6 Kilometern, oder?


----------



## Skysnake (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Die haben die heute Mittag schon mal fallen lassen, siehe meinen Post weiter oben 

ICh finds schon krass was die da machen, und vorallem dieser RIESIGE Greifer sieht auch nich so pralle aus  Hoffentlich reisen se damit nicht was ab.

Atm sieht die Säge auch nemme soooo pralle aus muss man sagen. So wirklich sägt die nicht mehr wies scheint. Das Rohr hält zumindest ganz schön stand.

Btw kann man das eigentlich irgendwie Aufzeichnen?


----------



## Terence Skill (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

vielleicht sollten se da mal son nen 13 jährigen chinesischen dauerzocker ranlassen... der hat das fingerspitzengefühl dafür wohl eher als die grobmotoriker da an der fernsteuerung... LOL

EDIT das war fast der gurt den se ebend erwischt hätten...lol


----------



## Skysnake (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

oh ja, das war bischen eng.

Wobei man sagen muss, das es wirklich nicht einfach ist teils, es gibt da unten ja auch mit unter Strömungen. Wenns da auch eine gibt, isses teils echt schwer etwas an einer Stelle zu halten, wobeis nicht danach aussieht wenn man Bändel etc sich anschaut.


----------



## passwd (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Der Greifer soll wohl ne Blechschere in "etwas grösser" sein, der muss  halt das Rohr durchtrennen, nicht mehr undnicht weniger. Die Power von  dem Teil muss gigantisch sein... Die Säge arbeitet imho schon die ganze  Zeit nicht schneller. Denke, das liegt am Material (Sägeblatt und  Werkstück) und den Bedingungen, das ist recht feucht  und saukalt da unten.

Ne, weiss ich so auc nicht, wie und ob man das aufzeichnen kann


----------



## Terence Skill (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

ASFRecorder soll windows streams aufnehmen können. das prob scheint zu sein das man kein druck auf die säge geben kann weil sie sich sonst wegdrückt, in drehrichtung des sägeblatts. also nach oben drüber.


----------



## passwd (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Downloadhelper in Firefox kenn ich noch, allerdings weiss ich nicht, ob der mit sowas zurecht kommt.

Ich wünsche mir, dass diese Aktion erfolgreich sein wird, obwohl ich, wie schon geschrieben, da so meine Zweifel habe.

Lasst uns die Daumen drücken!


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

mist grad garnet gesehen wie ses abgeschnitten haben -.-

Btw wer ne Ahnung warum die das grad machen? das letzte was ich gemacht hatte war das se mit dem Greifer daran rum gemacht haben und vorher einiges abgesägt haben an der Austrittsstelle. Geht aber halt alles so arg langsam, da verpasst man teils paar Sachen.

Warum liegt denn das auf der Seite jetzt?


----------



## Menthe (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Yeah das Rohr ist ab, und er schmeißt es runter


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

ne DWhelper geht leider nicht.


----------



## Terence Skill (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*



Skysnake schrieb:


> mist grad garnet gesehen wie ses abgeschnitten haben -.-
> 
> Btw wer ne Ahnung warum die das grad machen? das letzte was ich gemacht hatte war das se mit dem Greifer daran rum gemacht haben und vorher einiges abgesägt haben an der Austrittsstelle. Geht aber halt alles so arg langsam, da verpasst man teils paar Sachen.
> 
> Warum liegt denn das auf der Seite jetzt?


 

Das versteh ich im moment auch nicht... bin mal gespannt was ist wenn die kleinen rohre weg sind. ob sie dann das dicke durchtrennen, da läuft denke ich ja das öl durch.

Mit dem Prog geht das aufzeichnen wohl:

http://asfrecorder.chat.ru/index_ger.html


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juni 2010)

Jo bin ich auch gespannt. Aber denk nicht das da Öl durchläuft. Das liegt ja horizontal und das Rohr mit Öl war vertikal. HAben da aber ja mit dieser Schere rumgemacht. Denk eher das die das jetzt einfach klein machen, damit die Roboter das Zeug hoch bringen können. An einem Stück wärs wohl einfah zu schwer.

Ich nehms mal auf, das muss man ja eigentlich für die Nachwelt festhalten, damit das nicht in Vergessenheit gerät, oder die irgendwelche Scheise die se bauen dann vertuschen wollen.


----------



## Terence Skill (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

viel geiler wäre jetzt son Robo-Fight... wenn die schön mit ihren sägeblättern aufeinander losgehen würden, wie damals in der komischen fernsehsendung wo die mit selbstgebauten robos gegeneinander gefightet haben...


----------



## hardwarekäufer (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Läuft nicht. wie lange muss man da etwa warten bis der stream aufgebaut ist?


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juni 2010)

Mist das Programm funktioniert nicht  kann den Stream nicht öffnen, wenn ich die URL eingeb

Der kommt eigentilch sofort. Musst nur teils nochmal neu laden die Seite.


----------



## Terence Skill (2. Juni 2010)

das is schade. hab jetz noch ein zwei andere progs versucht, aber ohne erfolg.

mist, hab ich jetz was verpasst?


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Der Greifer ist wieder am Start


----------



## Terence Skill (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

boah is ja echt gewaltig, das ding...man erkennt die größe erst im bezug auf das dicke rohr...


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Naja sooo riesig ist der glaub garnet. Das dicke Rohr ist glaub nur 20 cm im Durchmesser.


----------



## Terence Skill (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

naja gut dann relativiert sich das wieder. aber das hat definitiv mehr unterhaltungswert als 9Live etc. *g aber ich werd langsam müde beim zuschauen...


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

jo und dann pendelt das noch so rum  die wollen alle hypnotisieren *Verschwörungstheorie streu* :rofl:

Ich packs dann aber auch langsam


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Supi nu kommt aus der Rohr das se mim Greifer genommen haben auch Öl raus -.-


----------



## negert (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Aber das ist wirklich sehr unterhaltsam. Hab gestern fast 2h lang Ölrohr-TV geschaut


----------



## JC88 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Im mom siehts eher aus wie ne schlecht erstellte endlosschleife von ner supermarktvideokamera xD


----------



## negert (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

 Ja du hast recht


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Oh jetzt sieht man grad ne Aufnahme von weiten. Das Ding scheint richtig aufgesetzt zu sein, aber es tröm an nem anderen Rohr viel Öl raus.

Ich glaub die habens verkackt. Sieht nämlich so aus, als ob dieser Aufsatz schon drauf wäre.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

@all:
Ich seh ja ein, dass das Thema leicht Richtung chat abdriftet, aber versucht wenigstens, die Zahl der Doppelposts klein zu halten.



logikwoelkchen.css schrieb:


> häää .. die frage wa, ob firmen mehr macht haben als regierungen
> 
> klare antwort nein, haben sie nicht. die banken bauen ******** und werden mit restriktionen belegt, gesetze werden verabschiedet. bp baut ******** und die ölmultis werden mit restriktionen belegt, gesetze werden verabschiedet etc.
> in manchen ländern werden konzerne gar zerschlagen ( viva venuzeala ^^ )
> ...



Mein Argument war Geld=Macht.
Natürlich kann eine Regierung formell Gesetze erlassen. Aber macht sie es? Wurde die Börsenbranche an die Leine gelegt? Nein. GAR NICHTS ist bislang passiert. Und warum? Weil man Angst hat, dass sie sich mitsamt ihrem Umsatz nach Fernost absetzen, wenn man hier strenge Regeln macht. Die USA hatten mal eines der (für lange Zeit) ökoligisch schwerwiegensten Ölunglücke vor ihrer Küste. Haben sie deswegen Gesetze erlassen, die Ölkonzerne dazu bringen, lieber alles dreimal abzusichern, ehe was schief geht? Nein, haben sie nicht.

Die Liste lässt sich beliebig fortsetzen, man gucke sich diverse Standortenscheidungen und Sonderregelungen in Deutschland an, wenn ein großes Unternehmen wachsen will oder pleite gehen könnte. Nehmen wir z.B. die tolle (und letztlich sinnlose) Startbahnerweiterung am Hamburger Airbuswerk. Da gab es sogar Gesetze dagegen - vollkommen zurecht. Was ist passiert? Man hat sämtliche Ausnahmeregelungen gezogen und z.T. neue Regelungen eingeführt, damit sie trotzdem gebaut werden kann. Weil Airbus sonst woanders investiert hätte. (haben sie letztlich trotzdem, denn man hat sich nichtmal zu einer vorbeugenden Klausel getraut)
Wenn ein Großunternehmen ein vielfaches der finanziellen Kapazitäten eines zuständigen Politikers hat, dann wird er versuchen, etwas von diesem Kuchen abzubekommen - und dafür muss er dem Unternehmen geben, was es will.
Und darum geht es bei "Macht": Das man anderen sagen kann, was sie machen sollen.
Nicht darum, dass irgendwo festgeschrieben ist (oder eben nicht), wer wem was sagen sollte.



> ergo muss du das bne von einzelnen staaten zum vergleich ziehen
> 
> bne = was die bürger eines staates für die produktion ihrer waren und dienstleistungen bekommen



Eben. Bürger. (bzw. am anderen Ende: Unternehmen)
Das sind Summen, die der Staat eben nicht kontrolliert.




padme schrieb:


> ist das eigentlich richtig, dass die bohrung inmitten eines meteoriten kraters liegt?
> ich meine, dass in diesem gebiet ein grosser meteorit vor 65 millionen jahren abgestürzt sein soll.
> nur mal so nebenbei aus reiner neugier.



"vor 65 millionen Jahren" meint typischerweise den mutmaßlichen Dino-Killer. Der ist eher in/vor Yucatan runtergekommen, auf der anderen Seite des Golfes und nur sehr, sehr wenige nehmen eine Größe an, die den gesamten Golf erklären könnte.


----------



## Terence Skill (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

nicht überall ist Geld=Macht...Beispiel Russland

da fällt mir sofort das Beispiel von Yukos ein. Der Unternehmensgründer wurde ins Gefängnis gesteckt und die Firma wurde unter mehr als susbekten Argumenten zerschlagen und verstaatlicht.
Aber mit Menschenrechten etc hatten die Russen ja noch nie viel am Hut...
Dieses Schicksal droht BP aber sicherlich nicht.^

EDIT: Was machen die denn gerade da? Sieht als als wenn der Robo ne Schleife binden will


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Nunja - dem Klischee zufolge herrschen im Schnittfeld von russischer Wirtschaft und Politik nicht nur kapitalistische, sondern auch absolutistische Mechanismen  In dem Fall lag laut Wiki aber schlichtweg ein schwerer Fall von Steuerhinterziehung vor und danach galt kein Geld = keine Macht.
Es gibt zwar auch Fälle, in denen Geld die Möglichkeit zu konsequenzlosen Gesetzesverstößen bietet, aber in den meisten Teilen der Welt ist zumindest das nicht die Regel - in meinen obigen Ausführungen bin ich auf die ganz legalen Mechanismen eingegangen, über die z.B. Lobbiesten enormen Einfluss ausüben können. (und z.T. ist nicht mal ein Lobbyist nötig, da eifern die Politker von ganz alleine um die Gunst)


----------



## Terence Skill (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Richtig... Unsere Politiker sind doch die besten Lobbyisten selbst... Sitzen in zig Aufsichtsräten und geben dann vor im Sinne der Bürger zu handeln...Und natürlich nicht im Sinne der großen Geldspendengeber.


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

gut aber selbst dann stimmen die zahlen nicht, da der staatshaushalt 1,1 billionen in 2009 ausmachte.

nach exxon valdez / alaska dürfen übrigens nur noch doppelwandige schiffe amerikanische küsten anlaufen ( besagtes schiff verkehrt seit damals übrigens immer noch .. jetzt aber in fernost ) .. also kein dreifach schutz aber immerhin zweifach .

ebenfalls passiert etwas bei den banken. z.B die einschränkungen der leerverkäufe. nach der hypotheken krise beschränkt auf finanztitel wird sie nun für alle deutschen aktien ( und euro staaten ) verboten. das is ziemlich heftig, waren doch gerade leerverkäufe mit eines der beliebstesten instrumentarien der finanzjongleure.

und auch nach bp wird es gesetze und restriktionen geben.

ich denke, warum es einem so vorkommt, als ob die macht bei den firmen liegt, ist schlicht das politisch/wirtschaftliche system. der staat nur eine kontrollierende instanz in einer sonst freien markwirtschaft. das diese so nicht unbedingt funktioniert, hindert ja dennoch nciht daran, trotzdem auf den staat zuschimpfen, wenn der mehr regeln einführen möchte .. aber er setzt sich durch !


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*



logikwoelkchen.css schrieb:


> gut aber selbst dann stimmen die zahlen nicht, da der staatshaushalt 1,1 billionen in 2009 ausmachte.



Die Wiki-Daten sind Schätzungen für 2009 (und in Dollar - vielleicht erklärt das schon den Unterschied?), da ich keine bessere Liste für alle Staaten gefunden habe, habe ich mich darauf beschränkt. Mag sein, dass der Fehler bei Deutschland zufällig stark in eine Richtung ausschlägt, aber im Schnitt sollten die Aussagen bestand haben.



> nach exxon valdez / alaska dürfen übrigens nur noch doppelwandige schiffe amerikanische küsten anlaufen ( besagtes schiff verkehrt seit damals übrigens immer noch .. jetzt aber in fernost ) .. also kein dreifach schutz aber immerhin zweifach .



Einfach. Die erste Hülle ist schließlich dazu da, damit es überhaupt ein Schiff ist  . Erst die zweite stellt einen Schutz dar. Trotz allem wurden damit keine Maßnahmen getroffen, um hochgefährliche Einsparmaßnahmen durch Ölkonzerne zu verhindern, es wurde keinen ausreichenden Vorbereitungen zur Bekämpfung künftiger Katastrophen getroffen,...



> ebenfalls passiert etwas bei den banken. z.B die einschränkungen der leerverkäufe. nach der hypotheken krise beschränkt auf finanztitel wird sie nun für alle deutschen aktien ( und euro staaten ) verboten. das is ziemlich heftig, waren doch gerade leerverkäufe mit eines der beliebstesten instrumentarien der finanzjongleure.



Mit erheblicher Verzögerung soll dieser eine Punkt jetzt in der zweiten Krise verboten werden. Und Leerverkäufe mögen beliebt gewesen sein, gehören aber prinzipiell noch zu den harmloseren Spekulationsobjekten: Da der maximal mögliche Gewinn dem derzeitigen Wert entspricht (in der Praxis eher deutlich weniger), kann sich keine blasenähnliche Struktur bilden, wie sie die Krise überhaupt erst ermöglicht hat.



> und auch nach bp wird es gesetze und restriktionen geben.



Sicherlich. Man muss als Politiker ja was machen, wenn man schon 1-2(-3?) Monate lang in der Krise und unbestimmte Zeit davor versagt hat. Die Frage ist nur, ob diese neuen Gesetze künftige Ölunfälle verhindern werden? Werden sie überhaupt rückwirkend für alte Strukturen gelten? Werden die Ölkonzerne verpflichtet, Notfallausrüstung in ausreichendem Maße bereitzuhalten? Wird gar versucht werden, den Gesamtumfang des Ölkonsums und damit des Gefahrenpotentials deutlich zu senken?
Wir werden sehen, aber ich glaube nicht daran.



> ich denke, warum es einem so vorkommt, als ob die macht bei den firmen liegt, ist schlicht das politisch/wirtschaftliche system.



Natürlich ist es das System. Deswegen beginnen meine Ausführungen mit "Kapitalismus". Wenn Geld das höchste ist und in alles umgesetzt werden kann, dann eben auch in Macht. Nur mit "vorkommen" hat das leider nichts zu tun, sondern mit "sein".



> das diese so nicht unbedingt funktioniert, hindert ja dennoch nciht daran, trotzdem auf den staat zuschimpfen, wenn der mehr regeln einführen möchte .. aber er setzt sich durch !



Tut er das? Setzt sich z.B. der griechische Staat gegen die Börsen und Firmenleitungen durch, die eine für sich betrachtet funktionierendes System (zwar nicht perfekt, aber so, dass es bergauf gehen könnte) in den Abgrund reißen?
Oder muss er sich von denen Vorschriften machen lassen, die das Geld haben?


----------



## Skysnake (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

OMG. Das Aufsetzen der Absaugung scheint nen totaler Fehlschlag geworden zu sein. Wenn ich das richig seh sitzt das Ding jetzt drauf und überall strömt das ÖL wie blöd raus


----------



## X Broster (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Meine Überlegung wäre ein Objekt mit Dichtungsmasse aller Art mit Torpedo-Antrieb in das Loch zu schießen. Mit Widerhaken o. ähnlichem würde es dann den Großteil des Öls paroli bieten und nicht von Ort&Stelle rutschen. Würde man zusätzlich in der Mitte einen Rohr-Einlass für Schlamm/Beton installieren, könnte man daraufhin das Loch von innen heraus verschließen.
An irgendetwas scheitert die Überlegung dann doch.


----------



## Skysnake (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Hier nen Link zu nem Video wo se zeigen was sie alles machen wollen:

Link 

Btw hab ich vorher mitbekommen, das die wohl überlegen ob se ne Atombombe da unten zünden sollen um das GEstein zum schmelzen zu bekommen und so alles verschliesen  Jetzt ham se glaub ich total den Verstand verloren


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Ja hab das auch gerade in den Nachrichten gehört. Typisch Amis, wenn nix mehr hilft einfach mal ne A-Bombe zünden.


----------



## Skysnake (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Anscheinend gab es einen weiteren Zwischenfall bei den Arbeiten an dem Bohrloch. Eventuell kommt ist es hier zu einer"Explosion", oder einem andersartigen Zwischenfall unter Wasser gekommen.

Im Livestream war kurzzeitig die Verbindung zu den Rovern abgebrochen. Nach einigen Minuten des Ausfalls konnte wieder eine Verbindung hergestellt werden, die KAmeras liefern allerdings scheinbar kein BIld mehr aufgrund von Verschmutzungen/Öl an den Kameras, oder aber weil diese beschädigt am Meeresgrund liegen. Genaueres ist hier nicht ersichtlich.

EDIT: 14.38 Uhr: Der Rover ist aufgetaucht, und man hat gesehen, dass die Kamera völlig voll war mit Öl. Die Übertragung wurde binnen Sekunden abgebrochen, als der Rover aufgetaucht war. Der Aufstieg erfolgte somit in knapp 1-1,5h, was ich als recht schnell empfinde.

Hat wer ne Ahnung wie lang das normal dauert aufzutauchen?


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Ich finde die Auftauchzeit ziemlich realistisch es muß ja kein Druckausgleich stattfinden, da der Rover ja unbemannt ist.


----------



## Skysnake (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

ja, aber mir kams schneller vor als sonst. Wie dem auch sei, der Bildausfall und die danach total verdrecke Kamera+die ganz am Anfang trotzdem sichtbaren Wolken an Schlamm/Öl find ich schon sehr bedenklich.

EDIT: Also jetzt ist schon seit ca 15.30 kein BIld mehr da. Also die Sache wird immer seltsamer.

EDIT2: Ich hab nen Link gefunden, wo ganz viele Streams angegeben sind. Hatte durch zufall nen anderen gefunden und dann bei BP hier diese übersicht über 12 Rover 

Roverübersicht

Das hier ist der aktuelle Rover auf dem man das Bohrloch mit der Absaugung sieht.

Wies aussieht hatte wohl der Rover irgend ein Problem, denn am Bohrloch siehts halbwegs normal aus. Es scheint zwar deutlich mehr Öl jetzt auszuströmen, aber es scheint nichts zerfetzt zu sein.

Puh doch nicht so schlimm wie befürchtet.

EDIT3: in dem Link oben sieht man am linken Bildrand nen zweiten Roboter, der wohl der ist der diese Bilder macht.

Wies scheint gibt es zwei Austrittsstellen für Öl  Wenn man sich nämlich das hier anschaut, dann sieht man das es ne andere Stelle ist. Ich vermute mal weiter oben diese Sammelposition, da die Metallschläuche zum erwärmen fehlen, die ja am unteren Aufsatz vorhanden sind, und die man in den beiden anderen Teilen auch sieht.

Ok also doch wieder owhl mehr Probleme als bekannt -.-

EDIT 4: Wenn ich das richtig seh bei http://www.bp.com/liveassets/bp_int...se/STAGING/local_assets/html/Skandi_ROV1.html dann ist da irgend nen Schlauch gerissen und jetzt strömt da ne weißliche Flüssigkeit raus. (sieht man rechts im Bildrand, das son waagrechter SChlauch der immer mal wieder aus der Ölwolke rauskommt.) Ich vermute mal das ist eine der glykolLeitungen zum erwärmen. Vielleicht hats also doch nen Vorfall gegeben vorher und deswegen ist der eine Rover ausgefallen.

Also das alles macht einem echt immer mehr Angst.

EDIT 5: Ah.... jetzt seh ichs. Der Skandi Rover 5, also der, wo ich meinte das er wo anders dran ist, der hölt den Schlauch aus dem was weißes austritt in seinem Arm. Hab mal alle 3 Streams nebeneinander laufen gehabt, da isses mir erst aufgefallen. 

Aber was macht der da bitte?  Setzt der da Chemi ein, damit isch das Öl "auflösen" soll?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*



Skysnake schrieb:


> EDIT: 14.38 Uhr: Der Rover ist aufgetaucht, und man hat gesehen, dass die Kamera völlig voll war mit Öl. Die Übertragung wurde binnen Sekunden abgebrochen, als der Rover aufgetaucht war. Der Aufstieg erfolgte somit in knapp 1-1,5h, was ich als recht schnell empfinde.
> 
> Hat wer ne Ahnung wie lang das normal dauert aufzutauchen?



1000m/h wären selbst für bemannte Forschungstauchboote nicht alzu weit über dem üblichen (glaube für 4000m planen die so 5h ein), für die Ölindustrie vielleicht Standard?


----------



## Skysnake (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Naja, sonst haben se so zwischen 2 und 3 Stunden gebraucht wenn ichs recht im Kopf hab.

EDIT: Es strömt wieder/immer noch mehr Öl aus als zwischenteitlich. Die Zacken des Aufsatzes kann man kaum erkennen, und wenn dann sieht man das sie sich bewegen, das Ding also nicht fest sitzt.

Auch strühen se wieder irgend nen Scheis in die Wolke rein, was sie vorher anscheinend mal ausgesetzt hatten (bin mir da aber nicht ganz sicher, ist nicht leicht zu erkenne, wenn der SChlauch tief in der Ölwolke hängt.)

Btw. wenn wer Aufnahmen will, hab so 7 GB an Filmmaterial inzwischen


----------



## Menthe (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Hat der eine Rover da ne Blume in der "Hand" ?
Live feeds from Skandi ROV2


----------



## Skysnake (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Ne das ist wohl nen Seilknoten, falls was runterfällt zum leichter aufheben


----------



## Menthe (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Mhm ja das könnte natürlich auch sein, sogar wahrscheinlicher.
Nur machen die Rover jetzt seit ca. ner Stunde nix mehr. Scheint wohl nicht ganz geklappt zu haben mit der Glocke so viel Öl die da raus kommt.


----------



## Skysnake (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

na doch Skandi Rover 2 tut immer noch irgendwas in die Ölwolke teils pumpen, aber keine Ahnung was das sein soll. Ich befürchte halt irgendwelche Chemikalien, damit sich das Öl auflöst. In den Medien hies es ja, das die USA BP das verboten hätten, diese aber trotzdem weiter machen würden. (Wortwörtlich ne Medienmeldung) Nach dem Motto aus den Augen aus dem Sinn.

EDIT: Boa Deep C Rov 1 hat grad wieder etwas aufgenommen, wohl nen Messgerät.

Ich lad mal grad nen Vid hoch, wo man das auch sieht, das die was reinsprühen in die Ölwolke. Den Link zu Rapidshare gibts dann später, wird nen bischen dauern, sind halt fast 200MB


----------



## Gast XXXX (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Coll dann seh ich auch endlich mal was ... die links funzen bei mir nämlich nicht.


----------



## Skysnake (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

oh das tut mir leid 

EDIT: 25% done


----------



## Menthe (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Coll dann seh ich auch endlich mal was ... die links funzen bei mir nämlich nicht.



Hast du das Media Player Plugin installiert?


----------



## Skysnake (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Und 50% done  bald kommt der Link 

Jo Mediaplayer Plugin brauchste, bzw flash könnte es auch sein.

EDIT: jetzt sind alle Rover weg  und ich habs net gefilmt 

EDIT2: Ok enterprise 2 ist wieder da

EDIT3: Ok die anderen scheinen auch wieder online zu kommen, war wohl eventuell 24h disco zu sein 

EDIT4: Ok 75% und noch 5 min, dann is der upload feritg. Need eindeutig den 10fachen upload mal


----------



## Gast XXXX (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*



Equitas schrieb:


> Hast du das Media Player Plugin installiert?



Welches meinst du?


----------



## Skysnake (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting

Sodele da ist der Link zu Rapidshare. Leider hab ich keinen Account da, daher nur 10 downloads. Falls das nicht ausreicht, melden, dann lad ichs nochmal hoch, dann auch mit so nem Collectoraccount.

EDIT: So habs jetzt rumgeschoben. Unbegrenzt also runterladbar


----------



## Menthe (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Welches meinst du?



Das Windows Media Player Plugin für deinen Browser. Ohne gehts leider nicht.


----------



## Skysnake (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Im Moment streickt die Übertragung allerdings auch bei mir komplett. Nicht ein Rover zu erreichen.

EDIT: So hier noch nen Link zu nem Video von Mittags, als der eine Rover ausgefallen ist aus irgend einem Grund (leider wusste ich da noch nicht, das man die anderen Rover auch auswählen kann ) aus war und dann als er wieder online ging, eine völlig verdreckte Kamera hatte.


----------



## Gast XXXX (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*



Equitas schrieb:


> Das Windows Media Player Plugin für deinen Browser. Ohne gehts leider nicht.



Danke das wars ... jetzt funzt alles. 

Edit: Bin gespannt ob die den Plan mit der A-Bombe wirklich durchziehen.


----------



## Skysnake (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Na dann viel Spaß und gn8 erstmal von mir 

Kannst ja schreiben wenn noch was interessantes passiert.


----------



## Gast XXXX (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Na mal sehen wie lange ich noch durchhalte.


----------



## EinarN (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Wie immer haben die amerikaner nicht mehr alle tassen im schrank.
Bei eine Atombombe, sei diese noch so klein, auch wen unterwasser gezündet, wird wol kaum das loch zugestopft. Bei der Druckwelle und ein riss im boden, spaltet der dreck noch mehr auf und dann ist es passe.
Momentan ist es nur ein Rohr. Wie es wol Aussieht wen da ein unterwasser Krater ist wo alls heraus schiest über ein loch mit 3 meter durchmesser......... will ich nicht wissen. Ganz zu schweigen wen sich der dreck entzündet.

Die Amerikaner sind ja so perfekte Wolenkratzer Bauer. Wie tief ist es bis da unten? 50 Meter? 
Da sollen die ein doppelwand rohr (eine Glocke Ohne Deckel) vorort Bauen von Oben nach unten wie ein Wolenkratzer und Stuffenweise Herablassen über den riss. 
Bis der Bau fertig ist (die zu Montierende Segmente können am Land gemacht werden und vorort motiert), entsteht so kein Druck.
Ist der glocken körper unten Fest Verankert, deckel Drauf an der Oberfläche und Abzapfen.


----------



## Skysnake (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Ähm das sind 1500 Meter.

Nehmen wir also nur mal an, wir hätten 30 cm Wandstärke und 2 Meter Durchmesser, dann brauchste schon 1400m³ Beton nur um das herzustellen. 

Die 30cm werden aber kaum reichen, da das Ding nen extremes GEwicht bis nach unten bekommt und so einfach im Boden versinken würde. Von dem Problem das es einfach umknicken würde wegen Wellen und Meeresströmungen mal ganz zu schweigen.

Was aber gehen würde einfach ne Betonkuppel oder Stahlkuppel mit 100 Tonnen oder mehr drübersülpen und in den Boden rammen, so dass das Öl nicht mehr raus kann. Ich glaub nicht dass das Öl es schaffen würde sich mehr als nen Meter durchs Erdreich zu arbeiten.


----------



## EinarN (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Ich dachte es ist weniger aber bei ab 1000 meter............. klar das so was nicht funzt.

die idee mit der Kuppel ist nicht schlecht aber das problem ist der druck. Momentan strömt es frei mit wenig druck. 
Wen aber da druck drauf ist.............das vom wasser aufgeweichte erdreich hält da nicht besonders stand. Da muss der druck abgebaut werden.


----------



## Skysnake (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Na, da ist genug Druck auf dem Boden  Da stehen 1,5km Wasser drauf  Das ist nen verdammt starker Druck. Deswegen ist auch der Druck aus dem Bohrloch garnicht soo schlimm, weil man nur die Druckdifferenz aushalten muss vom Öl und Wassersäule. 

Und das ist dann nur noch der Druck mit dem das Zeug aus dem BOhrloch kommt, und das ist nicht sooo viel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Auf dem Öl lastet zusätzlich der Druck von einigen 100m Gestein. Das dürfte keineswegs zu vernachlässigen sein. Trotzdem finde ich das Konzept einer vor Ort entstehende Kuppel weiterhin am besten. n paar 1000m³ Beton mögen viel sein, aber in bald zwei Monaten hätte man die bequem vor Ort gehabt und damit könnte man z.B. eine Kuppel (oder auch einfach einen Würfel) gießen, die vorerst ein funktionierendes Ventil hat, durch dass das Öl austritt. Ist das Ding ausreichend ausgehärtet dreht man das Ventil zu.


----------



## Skysnake (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Wenn müsste man das oberirdisch giesen, man könnte aber halt trotzdem den Ventil oben anbringen mit nem dickeren ROhr und dann sohalt abpumpen. Auf jedenfall halt irgendwas drum rum machen, das abdichtet. Wie gesagt halt ne große Kuppel die in den Boden getrieben wird/einsinkt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Das Problem mit oberirdisch ist der Transport und die Platzierung. Ich sehe aber auch nicht, wieso man das "muss".


----------



## Skysnake (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Weil Beton da schneller aushärtet, und Stahl sich schneller verarbeiten lässt. Am Besten wäre wohl eh einfach ne STahlhüle die drüber und dann mit Betonankern sichern. 

Und der transport ist lächelrich, alles was unter 500 Tonnen liegt ist kein echtes Problem, zumal du Schiffswerften leicht nutzen kannst um sowas zusammenzuschweisen und dann einfach dort hin schleppst. Das total easy


----------



## Jagiełło (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Ich hab gelesen, alle bisherigen Lösungsansätze seien reine Übergangslösungen. Im August soll eine Gegenbohrung (ich denke mal die "graben dem Leck die Quelle ab") abgeschlossen sein; erst dann kann man Entwarnung geben, bisher werden ja nur kleine Teile der Ölmenge aufgefangen. Golf von Mexiko: Ein Drittel des Öls wird aufgefangen | tagesschau.de

Es gibt schon zu denken, dass die "Supermacht" USA und der Weltkonzern BP bisher keine wirklich erfolgreichen Maßnahmen hinbekommen haben. Für derartige Notfälle sollten doch sowohl bei Regierung als auch bei den operierenden Unternehmen Pläne und Equipment schon bereitliegen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Das ganze erinnert mich ein bisschen an den Exxon Valdez Unfall (wenn auch nicht unbedingt vergleichbar) damals (1989) waren es nur 40.000t Rohöl und die Folgen sind auch noch heute spürbar, aber das nur am Rande. 

Das es keine Notfallpläne gab/gibt wage ich mal zu bezweifeln, aber ob diese Pläne auch wirklich funktionieren sieht man jetzt. Das was gerade im Golf von Mexico passiert, ist der absolute Worst Case der Ölindustrie im Bereich der Hochseeförderung und sich auf so etwas vorzubereiten ist nahezu unmöglich. Geräte zu entwickeln die dann in der Praxis durch Eintreten eines solchen Falls auch wirklich funktionieren, ist imho auch nur durch Tests zu ermitteln, aber wer würde freiwillig so einen Fall auslösen im Real Live. 

OT: Ich warte nur auf den Kometen der mit 100% Sicherheit auf die Erde zurast, da gibts ja auch schon jede Menge "Notfallpläne" ... doch ob diese soweit funktionieren um das doch noch zu verhindern wir warten ab.


----------



## Menthe (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Zünden die das Öl gerade an? o0
Live feeds from Skandi ROV2


----------



## Gast XXXX (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Brennt Öl unter Wasser?  Vielleicht irgendeine Chemie.


----------



## Menthe (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Ne brennen kanns ja nicht, aber das sieht für mich so aus wie ne Flamme. Ne Art Flammenwerfer oder so.


----------



## Skysnake (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Das machen die schon seit gestern. Die sprühen da ne Art Flüssigkeit oder Gas rein, was auch immer. Ladet euch einfach die Filme von mir bei rapidshare runter. Die links gibts ne Seite oder zwei weiter vorne.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und der transport ist lächelrich, alles was unter 500 Tonnen liegt ist kein echtes Problem, zumal du Schiffswerften leicht nutzen kannst um sowas zusammenzuschweisen und dann einfach dort hin schleppst. Das total easy



Da die erste Glocke, die quasi nur als Trichter diente, bereits 125 Tonnen hatte, hatte ich eher an etwas im Bereich von 5000+ Tonnen gedacht, um das ganze wirklich abzudichten. (Leider kann ich keine Angaben zum Überdruck im Bohrloch finden  )



P.S.:
Zur Ölgesellschaft im allgemeinen ein 73 Jahre altes Zitat betreffend "Umstieg auf erneuerbare Ressourcen ist in so kurzer Zeit nicht möglich":


			
				National Geographic LXXII/2 schrieb:
			
		

> When America's oil supply begins to decline, fuel alcohol made from surplus farm crops and other sources may keep our motors running." This new industry was born the afternoon I saw the plant.


----------



## Skysnake (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

So mal nen kleines Update:

Aktuell sieht man, das wohl deutlich weniger Öl austritt am Anschluss, da die Zacken des selbigen nun sehr gut zu sehen sind, und teils sogar das Steigrohr aufblitzt.

Man sieht sie atm auch nicht mehr dieses Zeug rumsprühen, was auch immer das war.


----------



## steffen0278 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

ich sehe nur noch ein Testbild


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Hallo,

ich vermute, dass sie das Übertragen der Livebilder nicht mehr für nötig halten, weil sie ja den Medien gegenüber ihre Pflicht erfüllt haben. Reine Vermutung...

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## steffen0278 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Nee, andere Adresse: Hier die neue: Live feeds from Skandi ROV2


----------



## Terence Skill (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

skysnake hatte die liste schonmal gepostet... hier nochmal der link. da kannst du alle cams durchgucken:

Live feeds from remotely operated vehicles | Response in video | BP


----------



## Wannseesprinter (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liveübertragung des BP Bohrloches*

Hallo,

ich habe die komplette Liste mal in den Anfangsbeitrag hinzugefügt. Sind ja einige ROVs am Start 

Lasst euch das mal bitte auf der Zunge zergehen:



> On June 12, a total of *approximately 15,040 barrels of oil *were collected and 32.9 million cubic feet of natural gas were flared.


 
Ein bisschen nachgehakt, muss man sich doch fragen, wenn in so kurzer Zeit so viel Öl + Gas gesammelt worden ist beziehungsweise abgebrannt wurde, wie viel ohne diese ominöse "Saugglocke" bisher entwich. Hoffentlich verträgt das Mutter Natur noch.

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------

